# about my dying fish



## mimi koob (Apr 7, 2005)

since my last post the three clowns have died , however the yellow is still hanging in there. I did a 50% or more water change after the atlantic blue died but was not able to keep the clowns from dying. the amonia is still at .25, nitrates and nitrites are at 0 ph is at 8.2. someone suggested I filter the sand to see if that would help the amonia level, seems like the best I can do is wait and see what happens. If the yellow dies do I leave the tank empty of fish for awhile to see what happens with the amonia, or do I need to empty the tank and start over?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The ammonia is definately the reason why your tang isn't doing well... do several small water changes instead of massive ones in the next several days... ex. 25% today, 20% tomorrow, 20% the next day... until ammonia is zero. I would also ask your LFS for a product called Bio Spira. This may help bring your ammonia, and your eventual nitrite spike down. Don't loose hope on your tang yet... Don't filter the sand either, its where your bacteria is being established right now.


----------

